# Using DSC on the Street



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And 4wd is different.

Also the E46 M3 DSC is like yours with a single push to off. OUrs off is like yours witht eh long push to turn it more off.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> And 4wd is different.
> 
> Also the E46 M3 DSC is like yours with a single push to off. OUrs off is like yours witht eh long push to turn it more off.


 IIRC, your (M3) "off" is totally off. On the xi, "off" is not quite completely off.

And for the record, I am totally opposed to disengaging DSC on the street in any car that I'm familiar with. If DSC is causing an issue for someone on the street, I don't to be anywhere around them when they are driving.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

could someone explain it with AWD? I currently have an XI and would be delighted to see this apply to my XI.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> could someone explain it with AWD? I currently have an XI and would be delighted to see this apply to my XI.


The thing will AWD is that you have to really start breaking down how each diff (3 in most AWD vehicles) is done.

Some are all open, some have LSD rears, center and front open. Some have LSD rear, some form of torque biasing center, and open front. Then the all torque sensing/LSD ones.

Basically if there is an LSD front or rear ONLY, it will act like a FWD or RWD car based on teh end the LSD is. Torque sensing centers in AWD cars run the gamut from simple LSD types, to fixed ratio types, to all out intelligent ones that vary torque split on the fly.

Also some AWD vehicles are rear biased (like BMW) so they drive more like a RWD car, with some of the FWD features. Others are FWD biased, with some RWD features.

So in this case you have to analyze the tech info on your car or go out in a BIG open space and test it.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Jjprusk,

I read your original post with interest, and more so when you listed your credentials further in the thread. A former co-worker of mine is also running a Daytona Prototype. I now have two DP teams to watch.

Sorry for the flames you took for asking a legitimate question that was never answered.

As far as I know, there is no way to program DSC off by default.

I wish you and your son the best.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BB330i said:


> Jjprusk,
> 
> I read your original post with interest, and more so when you listed your credentials further in the thread. A former co-worker of mine is also running a Daytona Prototype. I now have two DP teams to watch.
> 
> ...


Different thread. 

But you are right, as far as anyone has found, no way to default DSC off.

And in todays litigenous times, I would not modify a safety system to be Off by default. Your choice if yo ufigure out a way.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Different thread.
> 
> But you are right, as far as anyone has found, no way to default DSC off.
> 
> And in todays litigenous times, I would not modify a safety system to be Off by default. Your choice if yo ufigure out a way.


Correct Mr. Pinecone; Different thread.

Mr. jjprusk's Original thread fell to the bottom once he identified himself as a person with substantial driving credentials and yours seemed appropriate as a continuation of his as he posted back to yours asking the same question.

Thank you Mr. Pinecone for keeping the question alive.

My pre-flight check list:

1) Walk around
2) Seat Adjustment.
3) Mirrors
4) Belts
5) Fuel
6) Engine start
7) Oil pressure
8) Oil and Water Temperatures
9) Sport mode on
10) DSC off
11) Launch


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BB330i said:


> Correct Mr. Pinecone; Different thread.
> 
> Mr. jjprusk?s Original thread fell to the bottom once he identified himself as a person with substantial driving credentials and yours seemed appropriate as a continuation of his as he posted back to yours asking the same question.
> 
> ...


Basically this post was started to indentify an area where many new owners of E46 M3s may THINK their experience is appropriate to this car, but may not be.

As with anything YMMV.

And you are always free to may choices, but I was trying to give people more information to make an informed choice to help some avoid wrecking their car due to not fully understanding the dynamics.

If you think you can handle it, great turn it off. But if you wreck your car, I will gladly say I told you so.

I stand by my comment that most heavy tracking and racers I know leave DSC on while street driving. Just like Michael Schumacher uses traction control in his day job.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Stuka said:


> StahlGrauM3,
> 
> Are you going to the April Button Willow? :drive:


I haven't signed up. I'm going to Streets of Willow with PCA on 4/19, so that'll probably cover my track fix for the month. BTW, there's still space for this event if you have some interest. $100 for the day.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> I haven't signed up. I'm going to Streets of Willow with PCA on 4/19, so that'll probably cover my track fix for the month. BTW, there's still space for this event if you have some interest. $100 for the day.


Button Willow is completely full, and the waiting list is full too. If you hadn't signed up, there ain't no getting in.

PCA, hmm, how's the quality of instruction though? :dunno:


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Basically this post was started to indentify an area where many new owners of E46 M3s may THINK their experience is appropriate to this car, but may not be.
> 
> As with anything YMMV.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice and I appreciate your observations. :thumbup:

I personally, do not normally exceed the speed limit. I do however from time to time like to turn the wheel, hard. For example: driving along a 45 mph road approaching an intersecting 45 mph road which I need to turn right on.

No traffic in sight, green light, I turn hard to the right never exceeding the speed limit of either road and the DSC takes over and upsets my expected balance of the car.

Because the DSC kicked in does not mean I have exceeded the limits of safety, only that the DSC algorithm has decided that impending doom may be forthcoming.

The same can be said for ABS.

I cannot keep myself from modulating the brakes even though ABS is most affective when the brakes are pressed and held with full force.

I'm looking forward to taking the M school while my daughter takes the new drivers school so I can shake my old habits learned from years of driving high horsepower non-driver assisted rear wheel drive cars.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't consider myself experienced enough to hit the twisties with DSC off.


----------

